# What is this movement?



## cBostanci (Jul 7, 2015)

Hello. Lokum is my second budgie and I just got him today. I noticed a strange move, and I'm wondering if this has anything to do with his health.
He also does this thing without opening his beak.






Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Budget baby (Jan 1, 2013)

Hello, to me he looks as though he is actually trying to vomit, has he been doing this since you brought him home? It is not a normal behaviour as when budgies are adjusting their crop. Has he ate and drank ? If he were my budgie I would be taking him to an avian vet for a check up. Please let us know how he is going soon.


----------



## Jonah (Feb 3, 2013)

I agree with Cathy, an avian vet trip would be best. Whatever it is, an attempt to vomit, or crop adjustment, if he is doing it excessively something is wrong. Please keep us posted on this.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*The movement is called "adjusting the crop".
When done excessively as is showing in your video, it is an indication your budgie has a crop infection and should be seen by an Avian Vet.

Avian Vets have special training to determine the cause of symptoms resulting from illness or trauma. This is important as "regular" vets will often overlook symptoms that are quickly obvious to an Avian Vet.
When you rely on anyone who has not had training in Avian diagnosis and care, you may be delaying effective treatment. This can prolong suffering that may be avoidable.
The bird will often require a more intense, prolonged treatment with a poorer chance of full recover than it would have if you seek prompt professional diagnosis and treatment at the first sign of illness.

I'm wishing your little fellow all the best. Please see an Avian Vet with him as soon as possible and let us know how his condition progresses. :hug:*


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Hi Can! 

I love Lokum's name--here we call that "Turkish Delight"  

The movement he is making is normal, he is adjusting his crop, but as Deborah and the others have said, it is excessive which could indicate an infection. 
Let us know how he does at the vet! :thumbsup:

I'm glad you're keeping him quarantined from Hosaf until they can meet!  I'm sure she'll love her new friend. 

Congratulations on your new arrival! :clap:


----------



## cBostanci (Jul 7, 2015)

I have seen him several times doing it, does it mean its "excessive"?

@Jonah @StarlingWings @FaeryBee

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*If he continues to do it over and over again several times in a row and does this multiple times throughout the day, that is definitely considered to be excessive.

If he just makes the movement once or twice and then doesn't do it again for several hours then that would not
be a concern. *


----------



## cBostanci (Jul 7, 2015)

FaeryBee said:


> *If he continues to do it over and over again several times in a row and does this multiple times throughout the day, that is definitely considered to be excessive.
> 
> If he just makes the movement once or twice and then doesn't do it again for several hours then that would not
> be a concern. *


He makes it 2-3 times then doesnt do it until some hours. I will be checking and I'll probably go to an avian vet I can trust- the thing is, they are hard to find in Turkey.

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------

